# SeaSucker Bike Rack Owners... POST YOUR PICS!



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Since the other "Seasucker?" Thread has gotten so huge, I figured we start a new one so all the SeaSucker Bike Rack Owners can post a pic of their racks in use..

So LETS SEE THOSE SUCKERS!!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

SeaSucker Talon purchased from ProEdgeBiker.
2013 Mustang GT Premium 5.0
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
Crappy picture from my BlackBerry










Took it out for the maiden voyage today, down to the bike shop to pick up some new cleats and to show the rack off. Staff was pretty impressed with it, but there were the usual non believers. I was pretty skeptical at first, but after the drive today, I am much more comfortable with it. 75mph and I couldn't even tell it was up there. I felt more wiggle and movement on my Audi A4 with a hitch rack on the back than this.

I may flip the mount around and put the fork down at the bottom of the rear window, and the back tire up on the roof. If it is more stable that way, even though it will look goofy, I will probably go like that.

True test is the 45 minute drive to the trailhead for a much needed ride on Friday!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

*SeaSucker Talon New Video*

NEW VIDEO FROM SeaSucker:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Works great.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I love how they throw it in to him, and then the bike. I nearly spit my Coke out when I saw that.


----------



## BerlintheDog (Mar 20, 2006)

*Talon on Mini S*

Have been using the Talon for 10 months. Zero scratches, dents or failures. If you want to limit hard water rings? Put some distilled water in spray bottle before mounting.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Going on several months with no scratches or dents and lots of conversations with curious on-lookers


----------



## vtelvr (Mar 9, 2011)

And...this is my solution to carrying my bike with my new Camaro. Thanks guys!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure how many of you guys have seen the HORNET yet but here's a vid.
This rack allows the front wheel to stay on

BIKE RUMOR:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/10/16...mallest-bike-rack-fits-in-your-messenger-bag/


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Not sure how many of you guys have seen the HORNET yet but here's a vid.
> This rack allows the front wheel to stay on
> 
> BIKE RUMOR:
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/10/16...e 3 points of contact. Score 1 for the Talon.


----------



## MTBeto (Sep 7, 2012)

mine.... mini bomber


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

MTBeto said:


> mine.... mini bomber


Love that mounting configuration.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Finally getting round to posting mine - bmw 135 convertible - small car but plenty of room to put either a road bike or mtn bike on the boot lid...plus a big shout out to Carlos at proedgebiker for great service (answering emails in to the night) thank you Sir!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

OK!!! I wondered if anyone had mounted it like that, across the trunk. Have you been on the highway with it like this? I am just wondering if there is noticeable drag with it like this.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

a bit of wind noise but no real drag - my other car is an SUV with roof rack and there is less wind noise / drag with this set up


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Pardon the crappy BlackBerry picture, and the horrible background. This is how I have been running mine the last few times. Very stable up there, and on the highway, at 80mph, you don't even feel it. I thought that there might be some drag with the seat up like that, but when you have 420hp on call....I am pretty sure I am not worried about any drag. 










Very happy with the purchase so far. Have had no issues at all. Love the Delta mount, and now that it is set, the install is super quick. It is faster than putting a hitch rack on the car, ratcheting the bolt in, putting the lock on, putting the bike on, adjusting, moving any trays or anything like that. I can have the bike on the car in under 2 minutes now and be pulling out. Takes more time to get the cups suctioned on, and adjusting the one for the rear tire.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

wilks said:


> Finally getting round to posting mine - bmw 135 convertible - small car but plenty of room to put either a road bike or mtn bike on the boot lid...plus a big shout out to Carlos at proedgebiker for great service (answering emails in to the night) thank you Sir!


Love it!



TenSpeed said:


> Pardon the crappy BlackBerry picture, and the horrible background. This is how I have been running mine the last few times. Very stable up there, and on the highway, at 80mph, you don't even feel it. I thought that there might be some drag with the seat up like that, but when you have 420hp on call....I am pretty sure I am not worried about any drag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Ordered the mini bomber earlier this week and it arrived today so gave it a test, was a little nervous the first trip round the block but it worked great.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Another mounting position i tried.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have found that for stability, mounting it to the rear window really helps. The metal on my roof seems to have a lot of give, and for that reason, I will be running my bike backwards. 

Nice Skyline btw. Always like that style.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, the roof on the skyline near the window is pretty solid, but i will try off the rear window as well. So far mounting it off the boot i like the most as the bikes don't sit so high.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

wilks said:


> Finally getting round to posting mine - bmw 135 convertible - small car but plenty of room to put either a road bike or mtn bike on the boot lid...plus a big shout out to Carlos at proedgebiker for great service (answering emails in to the night) thank you Sir!


I would be too scared to be behind this even though I know how dependable a SeaSucker rack is. MPG must be horrible.


----------



## Brad57 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had mine for a few months and its been great. I mount it on the roof so I can still use the trunk. I've had it up to 95mph there is very little wind noise unless you open the sunroof


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Now getting ready for this!


----------



## Brad57 (Nov 12, 2012)

here is the picture


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ does the bike sit at an angle at all, or is your roof fairly flat? I wanted to mount mine like this, but the roof slopes way too much, and the bike leans more than I would like it to.


----------



## Brad57 (Nov 12, 2012)

If I mount the fork mount around 8 inches in from the edge of the roof it keeps it straight but then you can't use your wipers. It seems pretty solid either way though


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Brad57 said:


> If I mount the fork mount around 8 inches in from the edge of the roof it keeps it straight but then you can't use your wipers. It seems pretty solid either way though


That is very true and should be taken into consideration by any owner mounting it to the front windshield.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

wilks said:


>


This looks like a fork failure in the making. A CF (or AL for that matter) road fork (especially with 9mm dropouts) is most certainly not designed to handle the lateral forces you're applying to it by mounting it this way.


----------



## ZOMBIE TIMMY (Nov 12, 2012)

I cant wait to get this rack for my car. Such a good design


----------



## michalss (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice, but is it design to drive about 1000km at 130km/h ? And allowed by C.E. low (Europe) ?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

michalss said:


> Nice, but is it design to drive about 1000km at 130km/h ? And allowed by C.E. low (Europe) ?


I had mine at 80mph, which roughly calculates to 130km/hr. I had no worries at that speed. If I was to drive that speed for an extended period of time, say 5 hours, I would definitely stop and double check the suction on the rack. After an hour and a half, I had no loss on any of the cups.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

^ what he said. I drove to Moab this weekend. I stopped to check it once about an hour in and no suction loss. continued on my trip (4 hrs) got to Moab driving about 80 most of the way and cups had no vacuum loss.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

New SeaSucker 30sec Commercial airs on the SPEED Channel:

SeaSucker Bike Racks, iPad Mounts, and iPhone Mounts - YouTube


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is that a ratchet rear wheel strap?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Do they make a ski rack?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

No but I adapted my Thule ski rack to it. Works great. I just keep them in my car so they stay warm and they have worked good for me although I know they dont really say you can. But like I said I have had success with the cold and them staying on no issues knock on wood.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> New SeaSucker 30sec Commercial airs on the SPEED Channel:
> 
> SeaSucker Bike Racks, iPad Mounts, and iPhone Mounts - YouTube


Is it me, or does the left bike look like its tipping over when the mustang slides in the corner?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

It does sway, but I doubt

1) you will be hauling ass like that and power sliding into position
B) the mount would let go.


----------



## ddublu (Oct 14, 2012)

Which one would you guys recommend for carrying two bikes on either a BMW 550 or a Toyota Sienna? Is there one that would work for both?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

ddublu said:


> Which one would you guys recommend for carrying two bikes on either a BMW 550 or a Toyota Sienna? Is there one that would work for both?


Mini-Bomber is what i'd recommend.

The footprint is 30"x9" so base that on where you want to mount it.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

+1 on Mini Bomber. I have one and can carry a total of three bikes on my MINI coop.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I found a mistake in the commercial. When he mounts the road bike on the car, he drops the fork in, and if you look closely at the car, there is no rear mount. All of the sudden, it is there.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I found a mistake in the commercial. When he mounts the road bike on the car, he drops the fork in, and if you look closely at the car, there is no rear mount. All of the sudden, it is there.


LOL! its called editing to make a 30 second TV commercial, every second cost $$$$ for a TV spot.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*My rack*

Posted this on the other Seasucker forum, but I'll re-post here. Thanks again ProEdge for getting this to me so fast! (the seasucker base mount that is... not the Thule rack attachment)


----------



## schuler33 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Used my Mini Bomber mount to take the bikes to Canberra last week on top of my mates Stagea, was great sitting on 110+ kph most of the way and with very minimal wind noise


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Any pics mounted on the back of a SUV*

vertically?


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

This sucker seems tempting compared to other mounting systems that cost more $$$. Planning to give the Talon a try next summer.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

jrm said:


> vertically?


here you go:


----------



## 98whitemax (Jan 21, 2013)

Can anyone direct me in the right direction to order a rack

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

PM ProEdgeBiker or visit his website. He's one source of many but I believe several users here have bought from him.


----------



## 98whitemax (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool thanks for the reply

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Any boxster owner using seasucker?? any pic? =;D


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

delarosa13 said:


> Any boxster owner using seasucker?? any pic? =;D


checkout this link, there are some porche pics. But no one with a boxster has sent me one yet. Maybe you can be the 1st. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150941128190222.408418.79893155221&type=3


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jaja thank you for the link but, as you said, there is no boxster pics. I have write to seasucker guys asking if it is possible to mount Talon in the rear trunk of the boxster before buying, cause rear trunk is very short, and I´m just wondering what about rear wheel, any way to lock it to the rear bumper or something like that? case is simmilar to this one:


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

delarosa13 said:


> Jaja thank you for the link but, as you said, there is no boxster pics. I have write to seasucker guys asking if it is possible to mount Talon in the rear trunk of the boxster before buying, cause rear trunk is very short, and I´m just wondering what about rear wheel, any way to lock it to the rear bumper or something like that? case is simmilar to this one:
> 
> View attachment 772584


Is there a reason you want to lock the rear wheel and not use the sucker with the rear wheel strap? I see no reason why a talon wouldn't work on your Porsche boxster. Are you in the USA? Shoot me an email.


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Is there a reason you want to lock the rear wheel and not use the sucker with the rear wheel strap? I see no reason why a talon wouldn't work on your Porsche boxster. Are you in the USA? Shoot me an email.


It´s just that rear trunk is very short to incorporate the two talon suckers and rear bumper is curved surface, so I think I can´t use sucker with wheel strap in it, please tell me if I´m right.
I´m from spain, but we can email if you prefer,

Thank you so much and sorry for the inconvenience.

Carlos


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

*Story about the #1 growing Bike Rack Company in the U.S.A.*

Check it out:

Suck It || Business Observer | Tampa Bay, Bradenton, Sarasota, Fort Myers, Naples


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Check it out:
> 
> Suck It || Business Observer | Tampa Bay, Bradenton, Sarasota, Fort Myers, Naples


I have done some road rides with Chuck. He drops hammers! Very strong!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 305David29er (Apr 26, 2012)

wow, so glad i stumbled on this thread... was leaning towards a yakima/thule roof rack... but this seems more practical.. anyone know whats the most a bike weighed that is currently using this? i dont have a lightweight like most of you guys... (mine is around 32-35lbs)... its a 45lbs limit but i wanted to know someone using this thats not a lightweight. thanks in advance


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

305David29er said:


> wow, so glad i stumbled on this thread... was leaning towards a yakima/thule roof rack... but this seems more practical.. anyone know whats the most a bike weighed that is currently using this? i dont have a lightweight like most of you guys... (mine is around 32-35lbs)... its a 45lbs limit but i wanted to know someone using this thats not a lightweight. thanks in advance


SeaSucker recommends a weight limit of 45lbs/bike. Just keep in mind that each sucker has a rating of 210lbs.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I have put my 30lbs Ventana(With Studded tires) on there. No problems.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is a quick review of My Seasucker Hornet. More pics are on my blog









I was looking for a rack to use on my Jeep Liberty. My needs for a rack where simple carry one bike to the trail head with out damaging the bike or the vehicle, and if possible I prefer to keep the front wheel on the bike.

I didn't want to go with a roof mounted system as the Jeep is fairly tall and it would be a chore to mount a bike on the roof after an exhausting ride. I also didn't want any rack that holds the frame by the top tube, which eliminates most Trunk mounted styles and all the lower priced hitch mounts.

I currently do not have a hitch on the Jeep (and that's not a deal breaker to get one just the added cost) There are a lot of good hitch mounted racks out there.
But I wanted something that wasn't bulky like a Yakima or Thule (Both great racks and would buy if I needed to carry multiple bikes all the time) I looked at the Saris Thelma, and I just couldn't do it. The Bike rack I almost bought was the 1up USA Single Bike Rack. It looked clean and not overly bulky, The 1up rack is $299 plus shipping and I would need to get a hitch installed $179 plus tax. So I was saving up $500 for this project when I stumbled across the Seasucker Hornet.

I had eliminated the Seasucker racks from my search early on, It had nothing to do with my faith in there suction technology but all the 2012 designs required you to take the front wheel off. When I came across the Hornet I was immediately curious about it. I Read some reviews and found there website helpful.(SeaSucker Hornet) 
and at $175 it seemed to be a bargain!

Another feature that sold me and I didn't think to add as a requirement is the flexibility to use on several vehicles (Between me and my wife we have had 6 different vehicles since 2009!) This little rack would work perfectly on My Jeep and Her Honda (which has since been traded into a Chevy Spark which the Hornet still works with!)

I have used the Hornet at least ten times already, no super long trips yet, but I have had it a freeway speeds for 50 miles and taken it on some bumpy road and on real severe train track and it hasn't budged! It easy real easy to keep an eye on your bike while driving by using your rear view mirror.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

Angus said:


> Here is a quick review of My Seasucker Hornet. More pics are on my blog
> 
> View attachment 795854
> 
> ...


It looks like there is nothing holding the seat or rear of the bike in place. Does it sway from side to side at all?


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Amp98 said:


> It looks like there is nothing holding the seat or rear of the bike in place. Does it sway from side to side at all?


There is only a little movement and its at slow speeds, the air hitting your front wheel applies down-force to keep it still


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, but wouldn't bumps in the road cause the seat to smack into the vehicle itself though?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't bumps in the road cause the seat to smack into the vehicle itself though?


The weight of the bike alone causes it to minimize the movement but yes, you're correct, there are times where a bump will cause the seat to bounce.
I have had a few people who have bought the Hornet also buy the 4.5" rear wheel holder that they use to strap their seat with to stop all movement.


----------



## dj1809 (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick question to all you SeaSucker owners... Do you remove the rack components and store them in your car when you're out riding? And is this much of a hassle?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

dj1809 said:


> Quick question to all you SeaSucker owners... Do you remove the rack components and store them in your car when you're out riding? And is this much of a hassle?


Yes. and no it takes like 10 seconds to remove the vaccum cups.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dj1809 said:


> Quick question to all you SeaSucker owners... Do you remove the rack components and store them in your car when you're out riding? And is this much of a hassle?


Check it out:


----------



## dj1809 (Apr 5, 2012)

Another quick question: would I need to use a fork adapter for my Santa Cruz Tallboy?

Edit: I guess the fork is more important than the bike itself. It's a Reba RL (through axle).


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have both the hurricane and the rocky mount. Prefer the rocky mount because it fits both 20mm and 15mm thru axles. Only thing is you have to tap one hole a little bigger and make it fit, but the ease to latch on is better IMO that the hurricane. If needed I can show you how I did it. Oh and I have the Mini bomber.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dj1809 said:


> Another quick question: would I need to use a fork adapter for my Santa Cruz Tallboy?
> 
> Edit: I guess the fork is more important than the bike itself. It's a Reba RL (through axle).


Yes, an adapter is needed for Lefty, 15mm or 20mm forks. We carry Hurricane Fork-Up adapters.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone have any experience using the Hornet on a 2006 Honda CR-V? I'm assuming the spare tire would present a problem...


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dejock said:


> Anyone have any experience using the Hornet on a 2006 Honda CR-V? I'm assuming the spare tire would present a problem...


isnt the spare sort of on the right side of the vehicle? if so, place the bike on the left side.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Back to the pics. Taken the other day by my buddies son heading home from the trail while doing 80 on the highway. Looks like I am parked. His cellphone takes some pretty damn good pictures. I got a LOT of looks that day. I usually get some, but everyone that I either passed or passed me was staring. It must be kind of crazy. I am used to seeing it so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Like you, I get inquiries and camera pictures all the time. From both fellow bikers and drivers. It's not every day you see a bike on the back of a Z. FYI, I've gone 90+ mph (recommendation is not to exceed 85 mph) with no issues. One of the best investments I've made.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The Sucker looks like it was almost designed for your car. Really wish that I could run my bike comfortably facing forward like that.


----------



## gimpinainteasy (Apr 22, 2013)

Extremely happy with my Seasucker Falcon...just posted up a review:thumbsup:


----------



## bowseruni (Jun 17, 2012)

I wondered if you could do that with a ute. 
Did it move at all? 
Do you think it would move if you had gear in the back which lifted up the back end of the bike so it was level with the sides?


----------



## gimpinainteasy (Apr 22, 2013)

It holds extremely well...the back wheel doesn't seem to move at all, and I have ran it through some pretty rough testing.

The other day I had a cooler under the front of the bike, and the back tire was up on some fire wood, granted I only drove about 12 miles of country road like that it seemed to work just fine.

That's pretty much the reason I bought the rack. It is really versatile, and can save a lot of bed space when your bike is back there.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

bowseruni said:


> I wondered if you could do that with a ute.
> Did it move at all?
> Do you think it would move if you had gear in the back which lifted up the back end of the bike so it was level with the sides?


Excuse my ignorance but what is a UTE?


----------



## bowseruni (Jun 17, 2012)

ute = truck = pickup

thats what we call them in Australia


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

*SeaSucker OWNERS, Do you agree with the MTBR Review of the Mini-Bomber?*

SeaSucker OWNERS, Do you agree with the MTBR Review of the Mini-Bomber?
Review: Seasucker Mini-Bomber Suction Cup Bike Rack | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

No. Only thing in that review I agree with is the velcro strap. I wish it did have a ratcheting strap but honestly you can snug that velcro strap down really good. I saw that review and could tell he was totally biased. The price isnt any higher than a normal roof rack in fact it might be cheaper once you throw in bike trays and such. you could tell the review was negative since the beginning even though he notes that the two faults he had were user error.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I dislike the rear velcro strap. I am going to look into some sort of replacement.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

The review is harsh. The front fork mount is a little awkward but not a deal breaker. The rear Velcro is fine IMHO. The ability to carry a bike on my 135 convertible is awesome. Great idea and the product works. 100% secure at highway speeds.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I dislike the rear velcro strap. I am going to look into some sort of replacement.


Should have them in by next week:
SeaSucker VACUUM BIKE RACKS | FREE 2 DAY SHIPPING


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That is awesome!!! Just what I was wanting!!!


----------



## kbeard (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My Seasucker Mini Bomber on top of my Mazda 3 MPS, works great.


----------



## higgs (Oct 27, 2008)

Far as I could find, this is the only rack that you can use on a Crown Vic.


----------



## dolande (Jan 16, 2010)

My FR-S


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I had my first issue today. I sold my mountain bike on a local mtb forum. Went to load it up today for the final time to meet the guy, and my rear cup for some reason would not vacuum to the roof. I have attempted it several times and never had an issue. I was pressed for time, so I had to improvise. 30 minute highway drive at 65-70 mph. I do NOT recommend this to anyone considering it.










It held, but I was worried the entire time. I could feel the resistance from the bike at the angle it was on there. It was rocking as well, and I was very worried that I would lose it. I guess I answered any questions I had about how it would work sideways or at an angle.

I stopped at the local shop on the way home and picked up a new cyclocross bike, and of course, the rear cup vacuumed just fine to the roof when I went to try it. I run mine backwards because I don't feel like the roof is solid enough to mount the front 3 cups to. Now that I have a much lighter bike, I may try it and see.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot the pic of the new bike!


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a UTE?


Carn mate how do ya expect to snag a sheila without narn what a ute is?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ute_(vehicle)



















Apologies for leading you astray but struth....

Ps side point, I like this idea for cars with limited cargo space.... But seriously on a "pickup" I thought that's what they were for!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

SeaSucker INTERBIKE 2013:


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Mini Bomber now set up to carry 3 bikes, works great.


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

on my benz.








on my wifes vw.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty Sick Sneak Preview:


----------



## h8pavmt (Apr 18, 2013)

Not many rack options for a Park Avenue - love my SeaSucker!


----------



## Maccam26 (Aug 1, 2014)

So know one has had glass break or dents using this mounting system? Looking for my 14 Mustang.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Get it.










No dents. No broken glass. You can't even tell that I had used it.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow looks easy!!
would this work for a Tandem with a 15mm??
I'm driving a Scion XB and using a hitch rack for the Tandem and putting my daughters mtb inside


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

XC Mike said:


> Wow looks easy!!
> would this work for a Tandem with a 15mm??
> I'm driving a Scion XB and using a hitch rack for the Tandem and putting my daughters mtb inside


Yes, you just need the 15mm mount for it or an adapter.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

135 or 150 spaced for fatbikes yet? I'm probably going to get a car soon that can't take any regular roof racks.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Is the Hornet strong enough to hold a fatbike? I need to be able to transport two with a BRZ. I don't have the car yet but want to have one really soon. A hitch can be installed but I'd rather not lose what little ground clearance the car has and from all the pics I've seen it appears to sit below the lowest point of the car which usually means scraping it on driveways.


----------



## kss29rider (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine was pre-owned. Love it!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

gravitylover said:


> Is the Hornet strong enough to hold a fatbike? I need to be able to transport two with a BRZ. I don't have the car yet but want to have one really soon. A hitch can be installed but I'd rather not lose what little ground clearance the car has and from all the pics I've seen it appears to sit below the lowest point of the car which usually means scraping it on driveways.


Yes it is. Each 4.5" cup is rated for 110 pounds and you have 2


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

kss29rider said:


> Mine was pre-owned. Love it!


Please make sure you purchase new pumps for the SeaSucker's with white cups.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

+1. The white cups have pumps that have now been revised. Seasucker has been great and replaced mine that had failed to no fault of user.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

cman8 said:


> +1. The white cups have pumps that have now been revised. Seasucker has been great and replaced mine that had failed to no fault of user.


Unfortunately they wont do the same for a rack that was purchased used or from an unauthorized dealer


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone used this as a 'skisucker'? I built up one which looks remarkably like https://www.seasucker.com/shop/ski-rack/ except I put 1" risers between the rack and the suckers so that the binding fits easily.
My worry is what happens in the cold. The web site says



> SeaSucker's vacuum mounts typically aren't affected by heat. Cold, however, does cause the rubber of the vacuum pad to stiffen. This means that the vacuum pad must be warm when attaching it, so if it gets cold during use and you detach it, you'll have to warm the vacuum pads before reattaching it.


Which means... I have to leave them on the car and risk them getting stolen while skiing? But it should hold otherwise? And what does 'cold' mean to a Floridian? Below 40 degrees Fahrenheit? Below 0F?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at my post #24. If you leave em on while skiing they should be fine (have worked for me) but the plastic does get harder and any loss of air results in it being a little stiff so you might not be able to vaccum them back up. If you take them off and put them in your car usually they stay warmer depending on how cold it is outside. What I do is if I plan to take em off I just take a little thermos with hot water to soften them. Works good and helps me attach them when I take them off. Most times I leave em on though and haven't had a problem yet although I've never been at below freezing Temps while snowboarding.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Please make sure you purchase new pumps for the SeaSucker's with white cups.


What did they revise on the pumps with white cups?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mbmtb said:


> Has anyone used this as a 'skisucker'? I built up one which looks remarkably like https://www.seasucker.com/shop/ski-rack/ except I put 1" risers between the rack and the suckers so that the binding fits easily.
> My worry is what happens in the cold. The web site says
> 
> Which means... I have to leave them on the car and risk them getting stolen while skiing? But it should hold otherwise? And what does 'cold' mean to a Floridian? Below 40 degrees Fahrenheit? Below 0F?


We dont have anything to worry about in FL, its mostly for freezing weather.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> What did they revise on the pumps with white cups?


The internals so they dont crack as often as they did.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> We dont have anything to worry about in FL, its mostly for freezing weather.


Right, in Florida you don't go skiing... but what about places where one might want to ski? I guess I can find out since I plan on being someplace rather cold (say 10-20 deg F) next week, but probably have the backup of stuffing skis into my car.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

fyi the seasucker held on pretty well down to zero degrees farenheit; i installed it above freezing. didn't put any load on it that cold since i wasn't sure it would work but the rack itself stayed on.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

oh yeah this is a photo thread...

materials: seasucker cup (i left the velcro attached). 1"x1"x1" plastic cubes i had TAP plastics make (maybe HDPE), then I drilled holes in the center, 1/4" 20tpi bolts from the hardware store.

if someone else does this... use a bigger spacer. and use a drill press, though the HDPE is soft enough that the off-squareness I have might just act as sort of a lockwasher.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

*Seasucker in jungles of Sri Lanka*







I never had so many stares as i did while riding through the jungles of central Sri Lanka with my Seasucker attached to the roof of my rental car. People were pointing and looking like heck. It works fantastic in hot and humid weather


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

*Video Seasucker*


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is what i believe is the first Seasucker in Sri Lanka


----------



## GNfanatic (Oct 15, 2004)

$400 for a 2bike rack
$25 each for 15mm fork mount
$20 for a ladder strap upgrade.

I will keep my Saris Bones. I like the idea but way to much coin for me.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

GNfanatic said:


> $400 for a 2bike rack
> $25 each for 15mm fork mount
> $20 for a ladder strap upgrade.
> 
> I will keep my Saris Bones. I like the idea but way to much coin for me.


This rack is definitely not made for all... But its the best option for those of us with a few cars and that have no other option..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

GNfanatic said:


> $400 for a 2bike rack
> $25 each for 15mm fork mount
> $20 for a ladder strap upgrade.
> 
> I will keep my Saris Bones. I like the idea but way to much coin for me.


Correct. I feel it should be half the price for the engineering and quality of materials that go in to this thing.

It is a temporary solution and it shows as one has to constantly check the valves and take it on/off for security. I still use mine and it is a lifesaver when there's no other option. But I've had a couple bad experiences so I'm pretty uneasy when I use it.


----------



## lassiedad (Jan 25, 2016)

*First time to use Sea Sucker Talon*


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

*SeaSeaker handles the winter!*







My third winter with SeaSucker Hornet. This is on a 9 degree day!


----------



## VJR021 (Jun 3, 2013)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> Posted this on the other Seasucker forum, but I'll re-post here. Thanks again ProEdge for getting this to me so fast! (the seasucker base mount that is... not the Thule rack attachment)


I know this is an OLD post, but I have a 24" Redline PL24 and a vintage freestyle bike I want to mount, and I don't want to remove the wheel...

How do you like this solution? Did you have any issues with it?

What did you use to make it work? Seersucker mounts with a Thule base?

What parts?

Anyone else use a solution like this?


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

VJR021 said:


> I know this is an OLD post, but I have a 24" Redline PL24 and a vintage freestyle bike I want to mount, and I don't want to remove the wheel...
> 
> How do you like this solution? Did you have any issues with it?
> 
> ...


I used this setup for over 2 years without any problems. The only issues I ever had were with a couple Seasucker pumps. The seal system on the little plunger pumps failed. Other than that, the rack was great! The cups are rated to handle a lot of weight, so my additional 30 lb Thule base with ratching arm wasn't an issue. As far as parts list goes, I custom made all of the base attachments and had to modify the Thule base a bit.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Mini Bomber on my GP


----------



## Maccam26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mini Bomber on the Daytona

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Racing Trike on top of a 750 LI BMW getting coffee. Mountain bike Travels inside. Sram Red eTap on board


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I use a SeaSucker Talon. Was a bit skeptical at first, but my boss uses one on his Jaguar F-Type for his Epic S-Works so I was sold. First trip was out to Jacksonville, hitting speeds of 80mph or so. No issues whatsoever.

I've changed the position to be more forward on the car since this pic, so I can actually access the trunk.


----------



## gobo333 (Aug 20, 2018)

*I really like this product*









It works great. I've been over 80 on the freeway without issue. I do admit that I cant help but worry about it still. I center the bike in the middle of the car so it's symmetrical and it stands straight up. Fortunately, the car is so low that it's easy to get on top of. It looks particularity sharp with a black bike, deep profile carbon wheels, and an aero frame. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## bender16v (Jan 2, 2018)

I've had mine for a week and have had three different bikes on it so far without issues: road bike, CX bike, and Scott Spark. There aren't many options to attach a bike to a 1992 VW so I'm really pleased with this. It takes longer to put the caps back on the suction cups than it does to attach this to the car!


----------



## Mia (Jun 4, 2017)

Off topic. Love your 92' 16V Scirocco. One of the most fun cars I owned was a 1987 gti 16V.


----------



## bender16v (Jan 2, 2018)

Mia said:


> Off topic. Love your 92' 16V Scirocco. One of the most fun cars I owned was a 1987 gti 16V.


Thanks, but this 92 is a VR6 Corrado. I had a 16v Scirocco before though, hence the name.  (as well as a 1990 GLI 2.0 16v)


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

Works great! Has anyone ever had a problem or fauilure? Been using it three months. My car is fast, and I've found myself near 100mph a couple times. Never an issue. But it's always in the back of my head...


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bought the mini bomber used and love it. Have two different Volvo SUV's, neither with a hitch and no roof rails on either. This lets me use either car! Works perfectly! Tested it on a 10hr drive with both bikes up top and no issues and never lost suction.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Bringing this back from the dead.
Anyone ever try a Mini Bomber with 3 bikes?


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Replaced the mini bomber with a talon,


----------

